# CELTA or TEFL for teaching in Phuket



## AnyGivenDay (Feb 23, 2010)

I have heard that a CELTA is not needed for the standard teacher position in Phuket, yet it is desirable. Since I didn't ask what the person meant by 'desirable' I am asking the forum members. Possibly more money?

My goal is to teach English, yet I would prefer to do this part-time. Phuket only at least for now.


----------



## xtr3mx7 (Feb 15, 2011)

Not to earn more money but that would help you get the job easily. Desirable like preferable.

TESOL/TEFL is good enough but they do prefer CELTA as qualification 

Cheers


----------



## AnyGivenDay (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. We shall see what transpires. I was hoping that my Masters in Education would be enough to where I would not need either. Once I am in Thailand, I am sure I will find out what is necessary.

Thank you again.


----------

